

Need for speed – Page Optimization - d3v3r0
http://alexsblog.org/2014/06/13/need-for-speed-page-optimization/

======
nghuuphuoc
Google Page Speed
([https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/](https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/))
and Yahoo Yslow
([https://developer.yahoo.com/yslow/](https://developer.yahoo.com/yslow/))
also provide best practice to optimize page loading time.

------
ttty
You can "Optimization of HTML" through minimization: remove spaces, new lines.
Also you can remove it entirely if you don't need SEO or pre-render on the
server side.

